# Bone handled



## texaswildman (Mar 4, 2016)

Not really a wood issue, but thought it worth a post. This is still a WIP. Stabilized the bone in cactus juice. Still need to smooth it out, but I intend to keep the rough look.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 4, 2016)

Candy to my eyes. Love it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 4, 2016)

Real cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2016)

Very cool blade!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 4, 2016)

I like it Dustin  Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 4, 2016)

Have some zebra bone I use like that every now and then when I want to make one look rustic. It looks pretty good when you dye it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2016)

Very interesting looking...

I like the look of the zebra bone. Might have to get some...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## texaswildman (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Gents. I love a good handmade working knife.


----------

